# Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!



## peterpan (18. Apr. 2009)

Wer kennt sich auf mit Lochfindung und Reperatur bei Verbundmattentechnik?
Flies Folie Verbundmatte und Vermörtelung...Der Teich verliert in dem oberen drittel das Wasser .Hilfe, Hilfe,!!!!

Danke Otto und Heike


----------



## Dodi (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Otto und Heike,

ich hab Euer Thema mal in die Einsteiger-Fragen verschoben - in der Plauderecke wird das sicherlich übersehen! 

Hier wird sich bestimmt jemand dazu äußern.


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Otto und Heike.

Könnt Ihr mal ein Bild vom Teich und eins vom Rand einstellen? Letzteres möglichst so, dass man den Aufbau am Rand gut erkennen kann. Eine Skizze tut es auch.... 

Wie sicher seid Ihr Euch, dass es sich um ein Loch handelt?
Wieviel Wasser geht pro Tag verloren? Könnt Ihr undichte Schläuche etc. wirklich ausschließen?


----------



## peterpan (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo,
wir haben die Bilder alle in meinem Profil ,neue kommen bald. Wir sind voll am Bauen und Lochsuchen.Undichte Schläuche und so können wir ausschliesen .

Danke für Deine Antwort

Grüsse Heike und Otto


----------



## peterpan (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo,
wir haben neue Bilder in unserem Album...
Du kanst ja mal schauen ob du jeetzt was siehst...
Danke .
Otto u. Heike


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Otto und Heike.

Ich möchte meine Frage gern noch einmal wiederholen und ein paar zusätzliche anhängen.

-Wieviel Wasser hat der Teich/die Zone bisher täglich verloren? Angabe möglichst in cm.
-Woher wisst Ihr so sicher, dass es die Regenerationszone und nicht der Teich oder Bachlauf ist?

Gerade habe ich mir die aktuellen Bilder angesehen. Jetzt habe ich eine ungefähre Vorstellung im Kopf. 
Was mir aufgefallen ist. 

-Wie ist denn die Regenerationszone abgedichtet?

Hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/103&pictureid=2389 sieht man keine Folie an der Wand. Dafür lehnen sich Pflanzkörbe mit Ufermatte an die Wand. Evtl. steigt dort Feuchtigkeit auf? Andererseits verdunsten die Matten auch einiges an Wasser... Daher die Frage: Wieviel Wasser verschwindet täglich?

_Ich glaub, ich schieb das Thema mal weiter ins Fachforum "Schwimmteiche". Da tummeln sich öfters mal einige NG-Bauherren. _


----------



## günter-w (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Otto was passiert wenn ihr die Pumpe ausschaltet verlieren die Becken dann auch Wasser. Wichtig auch die Verbindung zwischen Schwimmbereich und Klärbecken schließen, Wasserstand markieren und über Nacht stehen lassen. Geht der Schlauch zur Pumpe durch die Klärbeckenfolie? Bitte Beachten im Betrieb ist das Klärbecken immer etwas niedriger als der Schwimmbereich eventuell vor der Markierung den Niveauausgleich abwarten. Wieviel cm Wasser verliert der Teich pro Tag 1 bis 1,5cm/Tag bei Sonne und Wind ist noch OK.


----------



## peterpan (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Annett,
das mit dem bisher verlorenen Wasser kann ich nicht sagen ich weiß nur das er im Moment so ca 17 cm in drei Tagen verliert und dann jeder weitere Tag 1 cm ...er muß also in den oberen 17 cm undicht sein .
Das mit der Reg.zone. war nur ein Verdacht und ist nicht mehr aktuell... 
Der Teich verliert auch sein Wasser wenn wir die Pumpe aus lassen .

Die Reg.zone ist wie der teich auch mit Flies ,Folie,Verbundmatte und vermürtelund aufgebaut...am oberen rand sind noch Granitt Randsteine nineingesetzt.

Vielen Dank für Euer Interesse

Heike und Otto


----------



## peterpan (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Günter,

Danke für dein Interesse . Der Schlauch geht durch die Folie in den Pumpenschacht.Der Teich verliert auch Wasser wen die Pumpe ausgeschaltet ist 

Viele Grüße 

Heike und Otto


----------



## günter-w (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Heike und Otto gibt es in in 17cm Tiefe einen Foliendurchgang zum Pumpenschach oder liegt eine Folienfalte nicht richtig. das die Öffung bei Bau nach unten gerutscht ist. ( Beim Steine Auflegen) Die Probleme kenne ich zu genüge.
Gruß Günter


----------



## peterpan (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Günter,
Danke für dein Tipp wir schauen nach ob vieleicht eine Falte zu finden ist ...Foliendurchbrüche sind alle tiefer .

Gruß Otto


----------



## peterpan (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo,

Gestern haben wir nochmal einen versuch gemacht das leg (loch ) zu finden,leider nichts gefunden ...mit der verdunstung ist das auch so eine sache manche tage nur 1 cm ,am nächsten wieder 5cm ???????

Danke und viele Grüße Heike und Otto


----------



## peterpan (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo,
es muß  nicht nur die Filterzone sein !!!!
es kann überall sein 


Danke Otto


----------



## günter-w (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Otto so wie ich das verstanden habe sind das ja zwei Becken, kannst du die Verbindung schließen das kein Wasseraustausch mehr Stattfindet? gibt es Verbundmatten oder Ufermatten die das Wasser wie ein Docht aus dem Teich saugen da es unterschiedlich ist  einmal 1cm bis 5cm vor allem wenn sie Berührung mit dem Erdreich hat. Wenn die Mörtelschicht dan drüber ist sieht man diesen nassen Bereich nichtmehr.
Gruß Günter


----------



## peterpan (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Günter,
ja das sind zwei Becken sind leider nicht zu 100 % Dicht.Verbundmatte ist auch verarbeitet kommt nicht mit der Erde in konntackt . Danke für dein schnelles Antworten ...
Otto und Heike


----------



## molchin (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hallo Otto und Heike,
bin neu hier im Forum, hatte aber genau das gleiche Problem!
Bei uns hatte ich Folie ansetzten müssen, da ich den Aufbau des Filtergrabes zu niedrig gemessen hatte und dann fehlte mir Folie. Diese habe ich dann angeklebt bei zu kaltem Wetter und es entstanden 2-3 kleine Löcher.
Herausbekommen habe ich das mit Hilfe von NG-Berater, der mir geraten hat, die eingeschlämmte Verbundmatte und die Folie hochzunehmen( ganz prima, da alles super eingeschlämmt!!!) und mit einer Gießkanne Wasser mit Kaliompermanganat, eine prise reicht, bekommt man in der Apotheke, hinter die Folie zu gießen. Dieses Granulat ist sehr ergiebig und für den Teich ungiftig. Leider muß der FG fast leer sein um die Farbe zu sehen.
Dies muß mann öfter wiederholen. Nach einer Zeit setzt sich die Farbe an den Stelle ab, wo ein Loch sein kann. Zeitaufwand beim Gießen ca 1,5 Std.
Wir haben die Löcher so gefunden und beseitigen können.
Grüße
Andrea


----------



## peterpan (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Danke für deinen rat ...leider ist es nicht möglich die folie und die verbundmatte hoch zu heben die sind zu groß und mit den randsteinen verbunden .


----------



## Annett (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein NG Filterzone verliert wasser !!*

Hi.

Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber besser spät also nie. 

Hast Du mal direkt bei NG angefragt, was sie in solch einem Fall für Ideen haben?
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du nicht der Erste bist....


----------

